# Fernseher als Anzeige benutzen



## GrannySmith (4. Dezember 2004)

Also:
Ich habe einen Cinch Stecker und am Ende ist davon ein SCART Stecker der am Fernseher steckt. Wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt will ich auf meinem Fernseher das sehen, was ich am Computer sehe, nur wie mach ich das.
Am Motherboard hab ich einen S/PDIF OUT Stecker, und da gehört der Cinch Stecker wohl rein oder? Bei meiner Grafikkarte hab ich keinen Stecker wo mein Cinch Kabel reinpasst.

Was muss ich tun
Motherboard: ASUS K8V Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Radeon 9800 Pro


----------



## michaelwengert (6. Dezember 2004)

Normalerweise muss es in die GraKa rein.
Meine 9800 Pro hat nen Anschluß. Es ist aber ein runder PS/2 ähnlicher Anschluß.
Bei der GraKa war aber ein Adapterkabel dabei.
Welche 9800 hast du.

Ich hab die Sapphire 9800 Pro


----------



## TobGod (7. Dezember 2004)

Also ich habe ich die Saphirre9800Pro. Ich habe einfach ein Cinch-Kabel in der Graka und im Fernseher wo Video-In draufsteht. Dann einfach bei dem Catalyst Treiber den Fernseher anschalten und es läuft..bei mir auf alle Fälle.


----------



## GrannySmith (7. Dezember 2004)

Cinch kann ich bei meiner Graka nicht instecken, nur den Selben Stecker den Michal Wengert beschrieben hat.


----------



## Paule (8. Dezember 2004)

Der Eingang ist auch als S-Video Eingang bekannt 
Entweder, du holst dir ein S-Video zu Scart Kabel, oder einen S-Video zu Cinch  Adapter, ich würde eher zu ersterem tendieren, da ich damit bessere Erfahrungen gemacht habe, bei dem S-Video zu Cinch Adapter kann es sein, dass du nur ein schwarz/weiss Bild auf dem Fernseher bekommst. Ich hoffe, ich hab dir geholfen.

MfG

Paule


----------



## GrannySmith (8. Dezember 2004)

Danke an alle!
Meine Probleme sind gelöst.


----------



## Paule (8. Dezember 2004)

Erzähl doch mal, wie du dein Problem nun gelöst hast, was du benutzt hast.Danke !

MfG

Paule


----------



## chmee (9. Dezember 2004)

Nebenbei: der SPDIF-Anschluss ist ein digitaler Audio-Anschluss,kein Video.

Eigentlich sollte das recht einfach sein.
1. TV/Video mit Anschluss an der GraKa verbinden.
entweder S-Video oder Cinch. Kabelsortimente gibt es bei Conrad oder Reichelt-Elektronik
zuhauf. 
2. Im GraKa-Treiber den TV-Ausgang aktivieren. NView oder ähnlich.
3. Feinjustage:
Soll das Bild vollflächig dargestellt werden oder scrollbar?
Zweitbildschirm oder Klonen ? Welche Auflösung unterstützt der
TV-Ausgang ? Diese Fragen beantwortet entweder das Manual oder
der praktische Test.

Aufpassen: Videos werden erst durch den Overlay-Modus auf dem
TV-Ausgang richtig angezeigt, dann aber sogar Fullscreen. Hier
heisst es wieder ausprobieren. ( Bei ATI "Theater"-Button )

mfg / viel glück


----------



## GrannySmith (9. Dezember 2004)

Naja noch hab ich garnichts gemacht, aber heute kauf ich mir die Kabeln und das sollte es dann auch schon gewesen sein. Klingt ja sehr einfach wie ihr mir das beschrieben habt, außerdem hab ich die Einstellungen schon mal alle angeschaut und das ist recht einfach zu bedienen.


----------

